# Some Hawgfest pictures



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are some pictures of Hawgfest activities.

There were too many to rename and I'm unsure of many of the people's names so they are pretty much in chronological order.

VOL setup, captain's meeting, boat inspections and the get together at VOL afterwards. This particular camera man (Stretch) was a little busy during weigh-in so there's no pictures from weigh-in in this album. Hopefully another member has some weigh-in pictures.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=506 

Enjoy!!!

Jeff


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. This one was my favorite


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Steve, Is that your buddies sweatshirt? Nice job, I heard you had to change yourr gameplan at the last minute!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i can't see the faces,but i'd know those two bodies in the background anywhere


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezmarc said:


> Hey Steve, Is that your buddies sweatshirt? Nice job, I heard you had to change yourr gameplan at the last minute!


Funny. It's my shirt.

With twenty minutes to go, we came about a mile and half NW of the river mouth for one last pass, and got our two 6 lbers about thirty seconds apart within the first minute of putting our baits out. Nice.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet pics Stretch. Thanks man!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Ditto that, thanks Stretch and Sporty. :B 

Here's my favorite:


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

woooow.. i really missed a good outing.......again.. 
looks like good times was had by all.. in general..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

"The Ruminators, racing back to the hotel"


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

hey Jim, were did you find that young lady at that was riding in the boat with you LOLOL Tell linda i had a blast at the vol.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> "The Ruminators, racing back to the hotel"


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are really getting to know us well!  


We just found this thread again ... we just love being on vacation together! Morning...noon... and night....


----------

